# A decent estate agent for Arabian Ranches?



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Can anyone suggest a professional real estate agent to help me find a place at Arabian Ranches, please?

I am disappointed but not surprised about how unprofessional (and often downright rude) some agents are. Just totally useless.

I have managed to find one decent agent but even there his colleague is being obstructive and making life difficult.

I have spent three days trying to view properties but so many agents don't reply to calls, even though the properties they are promoting are still available.

Rant over.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

StewartC said:


> Can anyone suggest a professional real estate agent to help me find a place at Arabian Ranches, please?


Sorry - I think these are mythical creatures that dont actually exist in Dubai!!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Alison at House Hunters is good.


----------



## Jaysn (Dec 9, 2012)

I second that, utterly useless! I have been looking for commercial property for nearly a month now and I feel as though I have achieved something when I get a call back. Many of the properties on websites are unavailable. 
Better Homes have been helpful to a degree and deal with residential also. 

Good luck!


----------



## clscoza (Mar 19, 2013)

Paul Jones from ERE would get my highest recommendation.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

i too have dealt with ERE [for marina] but was very pleasantly surprised at the good service and communication. also, there are a couple of threads on the forum which discuss good agents and you can find those by doing a simple search. good luck in the hunt!


----------

